# Hydraulic Power of Ice



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thought I would share these.

When water freezes in 14" SCH40 Steel Piping on the roof of a building it does some pretty neat stuff to metal...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Classic fishmouth, but it looks like that has been leaking for a while, based on the amount of external corrosion. 

It looks a lot thinner than 7/16 or nominal at the break. How much internal corrosion was there?

Was the water stagnant in the pipe? If it was flowing, it shouldn't freeze.

With all that said, expansion of water, either through freezing or through heating an isolated pipe section can easily cause the internal pressure to hit 10,000 psi if the pipe doesn't burst.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Classic fishmouth, but it looks like that has been leaking for a while, based on the amount of external corrosion.
> 
> It looks a lot thinner than 7/16 or nominal at the break. How much internal corrosion was there?
> 
> ...


The external I believe was caused by being wrapped in fiberglass insulation and then jacketed. Seems once the water finds it way in that stuff, it just sits there all the time. At least just about every time we open up exterior jacketed insulation, tends to be what we find.

Internal was minimal... mostly scale.

Water was not moving. It is on a cooling tower that somehow was not drained down.

I don't know how some things happen, I just am around to fix the problem once it happens


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1" Diameter Bolts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The Motorola seemed to handle the ice pretty well...must have been before they were bought oot and became junk.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Motorola seemed to handle the ice pretty well...must have been before they were bought oot and became junk.


----------

